# 139914 Quality Assurance Manager



## bpandey01 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi All,
New to the forum and glad to be part of it.
I had lot of questions which have been answered overnight since last night when I joined.
Right now my application status is "in progress" with Vetassess.
IRR
Age	39 - points	25	
Qualification	-points	15	
Work Experience	-points	5	
Sponsorship	-points	5	
English Language	-points	10	
Partner Skills	-points	0	
Total Points :	60
Got my IELTS result today.(L-9,R-7.5,R-7.5,S-7.5,W-7,OB-8)
Do I need to share this with Vetassess?


----------



## bpandey01 (Dec 18, 2014)

Vetesses Skill Assessment: 
Lodged date: 05/11/2014
Outcome: 09/02/2015 
Positive


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
Is it recommended to apply for Vetassess assessment with Pharmacy degree & 3 years quality assurance manager experience.

Thanks,

Aman


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

With Pharmacy Degree in hand, you would need to apply for VETASSESS (Points Test Advice) in case your skill code doesn't fall in their domain.

Hope this information helps


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

So, Vetassess will recommend either to apply for quality assurance skill assessment with Pharmacy degree & Quality assurance manager experience. Correct?

Thank you


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

ornateapple said:


> So, Vetassess will recommend either to apply for quality assurance skill assessment with Pharmacy degree & Quality assurance manager experience. Correct?
> 
> Thank you


Waitinf for your reply. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

What is the CODE under which you would want to apply your case?

VETASSESS would not be recommending anything unless and until it falls in their domain.

For Example: In cases related to IT sector, applicants have to get the assessment done via ACS/VETASSESS/Engineers Australia if the degree is NON ICT Qualification (it varies from case to case).

Please explain your case, I would try to advice as per my know-how.


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

ITProfessional26 said:


> What is the CODE under which you would want to apply your case?
> 
> VETASSESS would not be recommending anything unless and until it falls in their domain.
> 
> ...


Its 139914 Quality Assurance Manager. I have Pharmacy Degree with 3 years Managerial Experience in a Pharmaceutical Company. 
Can i expect positive skill assessment from vetasess with these credential in place?

Thanks


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

ornateapple said:


> Its 139914 Quality Assurance Manager. I have Pharmacy Degree with 3 years Managerial Experience in a Pharmaceutical Company.
> Can i expect positive skill assessment from vetasess with these credential in place?
> 
> Thanks


I am waiting for your kind reply. Thanks alot


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

The CODE 139914 - Quality Assurance Manager is more to do with Quality Management System as I have understood. If anyone has done his/her qualification with Maths/Stats/etc; it would be more relevant however more than 3 years out of last 5 years would be considered as equivalent to relevant qualification, even if you do not have relevant qualification.

VETASSESS is the sole assessment authority in this case and I personally feel that since you have only 3 years of experience as of now, this might be an issue. 

At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification. 

I would suggest that you may please seek an advice from an expert immigration lawyer in your country.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ornateapple said:


> Its 139914 Quality Assurance Manager. I have Pharmacy Degree with 3 years Managerial Experience in a Pharmaceutical Company.
> Can i expect positive skill assessment from vetasess with these credential in place?
> 
> Thanks


I applied with 3 yrs of QA Managerial experience and my degree was in Food Science, which was considered as highly relevant by VETASSESS. Still VETASSESS have deducted 1 yr from my experience and as such I could not obtain points for experience. In my case, I did not want to claim points for experience as I had enough points (60) for the EOI. On top of that, it made easier during the VISA stage as there were checks on work experience.

Hope this helps!!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

Dear rdee26,
Thank you so much. Could you please confirm what things you have submitted to claim professional experience in Vetassess, other than Experience letter. Did you submit salary slips?Please help me to file my case.

Thank you so much.

Regards,
Aman





rdee26 said:


> I applied with 3 yrs of QA Managerial experience and my degree was in Food Science, which was considered as highly relevant by VETASSESS. Still VETASSESS have deducted 1 yr from my experience and as such I could not obtain points for experience. In my case, I did not want to claim points for experience as I had enough points (60) for the EOI. On top of that, it made easier during the VISA stage as there were checks on work experience.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

I am waiting for your reply. Thank you so much for your help.



ornateapple said:


> Dear rdee26,
> Thank you so much. Could you please confirm what things you have submitted to claim professional experience in Vetassess, other than Experience letter. Did you submit salary slips?Please help me to file my case.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> ...


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ornateapple said:


> I am waiting for your reply. Thank you so much for your help.


Sorry I could not reply earlier..

Apart from the experience letter, I submitted *salary slips*. 4 Salary slips for every year for all the years which I claimed experience. I also submitted, my *job offer letter*, *promotion letters* and *confirmation letter*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. Did you get interview call from Vetassess after submitting all these documents or they just verified it from your employer about your employment. Did Vetassess called Human Resource Department or your manager. 


Thank You.



rdee26 said:


> Sorry I could not reply earlier..
> 
> Apart from the experience letter, I submitted *salary slips*. 4 Salary slips for every year for all the years which I claimed experience. I also submitted, my *job offer letter*, *promotion letters* and *confirmation letter*.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ornateapple said:


> Thank you so much. Did you get interview call from Vetassess after submitting all these documents or they just verified it from your employer about your employment. Did Vetassess called Human Resource Department or your manager.
> 
> 
> Thank You.


As far as I know, you don't get interview calls from VETASSESS. VETASSESS verify from your employers. They could either contact your Manager, whom you give the contact details in your experience letter, or the HR dept, if they could find the contact details. Mostly it is the Manager. But they don't always verify.

In my case the letter was issued directly by the Manager, with his contact details. I had all the required proof, salary slips, offer letter, promotion letter, confirmation letter.. *So there was NO verification call or email received by Manager for verification.* 

Cheers!!


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

rdee26 said:


> As far as I know, you don't get interview calls from VETASSESS. VETASSESS verify from your employers. They could either contact your Manager, whom you give the contact details in your experience letter, or the HR dept, if they could find the contact details. Mostly it is the Manager. But they don't always verify.
> 
> In my case the letter was issued directly by the Manager, with his contact details. I had all the required proof, salary slips, offer letter, promotion letter, confirmation letter.. *So there was NO verification call or email received by Manager for verification.*
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you so much for the reply. It was really helpful. Is it possible for you to share your experience letter I will be highly grateful. 

Thank You.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ornateapple said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. It was really helpful. Is it possible for you to share your experience letter I will be highly grateful.
> 
> Thank You.


Sorry mate.. I left all my letters i submitted to VETASSESS and DIBP back home.. But I remember what was included in the letter.

My experience letter was basic and issued by Director him self. 

01. Date of issue
02. Heading (TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN)
03. Single paragraph - xxxxxxx (name) is an permanent employee at xxxxx (organization name) from xxxxxx. then the positions hold by him with exact dates in the positions. EX: QA Manager - from xxxxx to xxxxx


04. If your company is not a MNC, then it should includes a paragraph on the company and its main activities.. So that the assessor at VETASSESS is enlightened. This should emphasize the QA standards/certifications your company has obtained.

05. The departments of your organization which which you manage QA.

06. Your Duties & Responsibilities

07. Signing off by your supervising Manager with contact details.

This is all I remember. Let me know if you have any more queries!!


Cheers


----------



## ornateapple (Jan 10, 2012)

HI,

That was indeed very generous of you. How many years of experience is required if qualification is not highly relevant with chosen occupation to get skill assessment positive.

Thank You.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ornateapple said:


> HI,
> 
> That was indeed very generous of you. How many years of experience is required if qualification is not highly relevant with chosen occupation to get skill assessment positive.
> 
> ...


Hi Aman,

Here is what I extracted from ANZCO site it self.

"ANZSCO Skill Level 1 In Australia and New ZealandMost occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification*. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO skilllevel 1).

Hope this answers your query!!


Cheers!!


----------



## av632 (Jul 10, 2019)

Is '139914 - Quality Assurance Manager' applicable for Software Test Manager OR Software Quality Assurance Manager ? Any help in this regard is highly appreciated.


----------

